# Great quality and customer service so far....



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*"Will post more as I get to use it." * 4 stars out of the box,Yippee !! 
*"I would have given them 5 stars if….."*

*"Then, as if I was in another dimension, the guy was familiar with the parts in question…"* 
You were probably the very first customer to experience this problem ! 
I can hear their conversation now , "Hey Larry , we got another one" : (

Another great "review"...We need a *PREVIEW* area of LJs for posting "Yet To Be Used" tools on.
$600.00 for a router table *without* a router being included ? 
That's a Special Deal indeed….. 5 stars in my book , for sure ! 
On second thought , make it 4 stars for having to wait to get it.

Looking forward to your post -use review of this tool : )


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

i too was ready to buy this unit this past november. but i was expecting a show discount. at this price you can any day of the week.so why buy now ? so i didn't
glad to know you were responded well to.


----------

